# TCR Advanced/SL Sizing



## choyado (Jan 14, 2011)

I just bought a TCR advanced SL 3. I am 6'3" with a 36 inseam (measured the bike fit way, not my pant size). I got a XL and have put a 100mm stem on it to shorten it up but I still feel a bit stretched out and wonder if I should have gone with a L rather than an XL. I am not uncomfortable, it's just different and I find myself chocking up on the hoods rather than resting right on top of them. What size are all of you riding?


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

I'm 6'2" and I just put my first 25 miles on my TCR Advanced today. It's a size L and it feels very comfortable to me! I test rode a Trek which was 60 and I felt like I was stretching to get to the hoods and the drops.


----------



## choyado (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah in hindsight I probably should have gone with a large. Giant's website says at 6'3" I can go either way. I think i would rather be a little lower and closer than higher up and stretched out. I have had mine about 2 months and have put about 800 miles on it. I really like it.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

I am 5'9" and I ride a small. I always recommend people try out one size smaller on the Giants.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

5'10", size L, "slammed" 130mm stem (@ -17 degrees, so I'm running the longest effective horizontal length). BUT I prefer a more forward+taller saddle position.


Either way, sounds like there's light in you getting accustomed to the new position as you don't find yourself necessarily uncomfortable. I initially second-guessed myself as well for sizing.


----------



## dwc032 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a TCR advanced and I am 6''3' with 36'' inseam and I felt like the XL stretched me out to much. Went with the large and feels much better.


----------



## choyado (Jan 14, 2011)

I could go to a 90mm stem which would put me at the same reach as a L with a 110mm stem. The problem is that a 90mm stem just looks stupid on an XL race geometry frame. 

One of the reasons I decided to go with the XL is that I have a Giant Anthem X mountain bike. It is a L and I am almost at the max extension on the seat post. The top tube is a bit short to. In hindsight I think the link between road bike sizing and mountain bike sizing is weak.

I never rode a large TCR, I'm one of those guys that thinks he can figure everything out on his own. I should have rode a large before buying a XL. My previous bike was a OCR composite that only had a 57.4cm top tube so I guess even a L TCR would feel longer than that. 

I don't have any problems or pains from riding the bike...I just feel stretched out.


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

The size of the bike is dependent on the length of your torso and arms. I am barely 6'2" but I have a 6'9" wing span. The virtual TT on the XL is 1.5cm shorter than what I currently ride.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Can you post a pic??? Normally, a bike that is the correct frame size for you will look right if set up correctly. The saddle height and the length of the stem will look in proportion to the rest of the bike. I'm 5'7'' and I ride a small TCR Advanced SL. I agree with you, a 90mm stem will just look plain wrong on an XL. My SL came with exactly that, a 90mm stem and it looks and feels right.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

*Forgive me!*

I know I've posted a pic of my new Giant on this forum more than once. So I'll contribute again.

I'm 5'9", more legs than torso. This is my small Giant TCR Advanced set up in an aggressive/racing position. I could have also made a medium work, but I would have had less flexibility in terms of saddle to bar drop. If I were older/less flexible or interested in a higher position, the main difference from Small to Medium is the head tube height. 

This setup is very comfortable for me and it's only my engine holding me back, that's for sure.


----------



## Uncle Jam's Army (Aug 1, 2006)

Does anyone know the BB drop on the TCR Advanced/SL? Specifically, on size M/L and L. I'm in between sizes and knowing the BB Drop will help me determine if i can handle the saddle to bar drop of the M/L, without 20-30mm of spacers.


----------

